# Unforeseen circumstances



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Due to a family crisis we will be heading back to UK on Tuesday via Somport tunnel then onto Calais for ferry on 20 th. Then staying at drove lea farm fareham for several weeks. So if you see a HYMER 694 in manic mode do call infor a chat.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh boy Barrie,
I hope not too serious. We have been to 3 funerals recently and many friends are in hospital. I feel almost guilty being so healthy with all others falling by the wayside.....!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

*Returning to UK*

Hi

Hope you have a safe journey and things get sorted when you return.

If you are looking for an Aire after the Somport Tunnel try Pomarez. Was free electric and water also waste disposal facilities when we called there a couple of years ago. In middle of the village in the car park for the Bull Ring, Primary school and Sports centre. Small Carrefor and excellent Pharmacy down road from the Bull Ring.

Doug


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Oh boy Barrie,
> I hope not too serious. We have been to 3 funerals recently and many friends are in hospital. I feel almost guilty being so healthy with all others falling by the wayside.....!!!!
> 
> Ray.


Yes we've had 2 funerals in last 6 months but hopefully this one is not that bad.
Just hope the new gear cables hols together. 8O


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Safe journey. Keep well.

Regards


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Safe journey Hogan, not quite passing this time as we head off for Javea on the 18th.

Hope things work out well in the UK.

Mike


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hope you have a smooth journey back.

cabby


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We are well on our way having stopped at 
Villadoz (Spain)

Navarrenx , Roulette-st - estephe, Vendome, Marbou and tonight Montville

so we are making the most of the trip hot and sunny since we left Spain.
All on aires and not paid a penny yet.We even have free wifi here at Montville.
Come on UK buck your ideas up.The places we have stayed are heaving with campers and all spending money in the villages and towns.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Hogan. Glad your travel is ok. UK? Aire? Two such names do not mix. Such a shame.

Regards


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Safe journey and hope the crisis is not too distressing. Being the masters of lurching from one crisis to the other make sure you take care of you too.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Had a lovely trip back to UK sun all the way. Even got across the Channel before the storm hit. Total site costs were €5. Barryd would be proud. 
Now sat in a gale ridden rain sodden field at Titchfield.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Be careful you don't sink up to your axles!  

Mike


----------

